# sign up for a buddy



## Siggy

Greetings and a very warm welcome to the Personality Cafe! :welcome:


New to Personality Cafe? ..Would you like some help learning about PerC and navigating the forum?


Then sign up for a buddy. 


 Post your request here, or you can PM or post on my wall. 


One of our very friendly and wise members will get in touch with you shortly. 




Questions? feel free to PM. or post here.


Again welcome. We hope your stay is a long one :joyous:


----------



## daleks_exterminate

I would like a buddy.


----------



## bleghc

I would like a buddy as well. roud: (Wait, I just realized this was a thread for people who were new - nevermind, I think? :laughing: :ninja: Whatever works for what the moderators have done so far with this system. As a side-note, I think it'll be very helpful. :kitteh


----------



## Cat lady

So...hello! I'm new and I'm so confused , everything seems so complicated


----------



## ArmchairCommie

Wait, for clarification can anyone be a buddy for someone else? Or do you need a certain post count to do so?


----------



## MisterPerfect

So are the buddys being sent through you, or like are you telling older members to volunteer?


----------



## michaelbonasso1

Buddy! :tongue:


----------



## Wolf

roud:


----------



## Penny

Can I have a buddy? I have a question.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Hey, I hope I am not too late here ... It would be good to have a 'buddy' here on PerC :]


----------



## Steadfast04

I could use a buddy. Kinda unfamiliar with how this works...


----------



## Meter90

I'd like a buddy, but like an actual friend. I'd love to talk to someone who's been on these forums for a while


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## counterintuitive

*Can I buddy?*

Can I have a buddy also?

I feel like I'm a new member also though lol so I need an established member for a buddy. :crazy:


----------



## INFJenNiFer

I would like a buddy too...


----------



## voron

I'll sign up for a buddy as well


----------



## Hanakoshoujo

if i could get someone to show me around or some thing that would be great.


----------



## MonieJ

What do yall want help with exactly?


----------



## Lion daughter

a buddy would be much appreciated


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Too many requests, I think we have ran out of buddies here :laughing:


----------



## Dinosauure

subzhero said:


> how many tests have you taken online ? I have taken a number of them which shows that I am an XNTP


I took 4 test, the first one told me I was an ENFP, the second one and the fourth one an ENTP


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Dinosauure said:


> I took 4 test, the first one told me I was an ENFP, the second one and the fourth one an ENTP


so you're an ENxP, I guess


----------



## Pepeljara

does anyone want to be my buddy ? I have chocolate :kitteh:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Pepeljara said:


> does anyone want to be my buddy ? I have chocolate :kitteh:


What kind of chocolate ? :tongue: [ cos I prefer the dark ones ]


----------



## Pepeljara

subzhero said:


> What kind of chocolate ? :tongue: [ cos I prefer the dark ones ]


dark chocolate is the only chocolate I eat  you're at luck


----------



## asd1291

@Gossip Goat buddies?


----------



## Janania

I'd love to have one (or more)!


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Janania said:


> I'd love to have one (or more)!


Buddy at your service :happy:, how can I help


----------



## nblu

I have just joined this community, and would love to have a buddy too haha! 

I'm an ISFJ and currently am somewhat lost in life. My main motivation to be here was to meet other sensors that could perhaps help me with my struggle, but I also wanna know other types, and make good friends 

However I don't really quite get how things work around this website, so I'll be trying to adapt. A buddy would be really helpful 

Greetings from Brazil!


----------



## Flow Ozzy

nblu said:


> I have just joined this community, and would love to have a buddy too haha!
> 
> I'm an ISFJ and currently am somewhat lost in life. My main motivation to be here was to meet other sensors that could perhaps help me with my struggle, but I also wanna know other types, and make good friends
> 
> However I don't really quite get how things work around this website, so I'll be trying to adapt. A buddy would be really helpful
> 
> Greetings from Brazil!


Hi, welcome to PerC it's a nice place ... I am not an ISFJ but if you want any help regarding the forum, I will be glad to help 

Greetings from Shadows Moses Island


----------



## bubblePOP

I want a buddy. ._. But I will also be glad to help anyone out who is actually new and needs a buddy!


----------



## Flow Ozzy

@bubblePOP

Hi buddy, I am old here but at times I need help ... not with the forum though, mostly about MBTI :|


----------



## bubblePOP

!!!! Ohh, okay! Well I'm here if you want to talk, or ask questions, or whatever. c:


----------



## VinnieBob

YEA I GOT YOUR BUDDY RIGHT DA FUQ HERE
[point's upward]:tongue:


----------



## rainoe

Hello people. I'm new, I'd like a buddy ! 😸😸😸

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHoarder

I want a buddy please give me a buddy


----------



## DolphineKlara

This could be fun, I'll take a buddy. I dont have specific questions this second but I get curious a lot.


----------



## INTerran

I'm brand new! I could definitely use a buddy!!


----------



## Belzy

jphreud said:


> I'm brand new! I could definitely use a buddy!!


What do you need from a buddy?


----------



## tanstaafl28

How can I help?


----------



## ccantamessi

Is there a buddy for me please? I just signed up, I'm an INTP, and I just want to feel at ease so yea. Pleaaasee! I'l be nice :tongue:


----------



## Crimson Fox

sure buddy me up.


----------



## Belzy

Feel free to send me a message if you need help / a buddy.


----------



## SunshineButtercup

I'll take two please XD


----------



## INTerran

I'm brand new! I could definitely use a buddy!!

What do you need from a buddy?

~a buddy would be beneficial for asking navigation and etiquette questions so I don't make any terrible blunders or stir up major hornet nests. I sometimes don't know what I don't know, and a friend/buddy would be awesome!


----------



## Santa Gloss

jphreud said:


> ~a buddy would be beneficial for asking navigation and etiquette questions so I don't make any terrible blunders or stir up major hornet nests. I sometimes don't know what I don't know, and a friend/buddy would be awesome!


I'm issuing you a one week buddy pass expiring on November 4th... or expiring never, but I'll probably disappear for a bit in November. Feel free to post on my wall or message me if you have questions. To post on an user's wall, go to their profile. To PM, click on the person's username (next to the posts) and a small menu will pop up. You'll see the button you want  When all else fails, just click a lot of buttons until something explodes :biggrin:


----------



## INTerran

When all else fails, just click a lot of buttons until something explodes 

~I so needed that laugh today! I just did that very thing searching for the "quote" button on another post. :grin:. Thanks for the buddy pass!!


----------



## FILTHY TINKER SPAMMER

I guess I need a buddy. Being alone for some time is nice and all, but I do appreciate a good 1 on 1 conversation at least sometimes, online.

Sent from my K fone OLA using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingego

Oh, i am fine with figuring out how this site works but, i am open for buddies


----------



## Flow Ozzy

I am open for 'buddy business' .. Feel free to send me a PM, VM ... and a cookie


----------



## darcstar3

if anyone needs help, i can try too =)


----------



## Shinnicakes

I would love to have a buddy


----------



## OrangeCounty

I'm always up for more buddies


----------



## Stormyx

I'd like a buddy! <3


----------



## deni1311

i'd like a buddy! There's so much I don't understand...


----------



## Kyarii

Can I be assigned a buddy please?


----------



## BereavedBlissfulness

If peeps are open to my moments of peculiarity after a long-ish time period, I am open for some guidance and input from a buddy roud:


----------



## oHERESYo

Looking for ISFJ buddies


----------



## ultraviolxnce

I would love to have a buddy! that sounds like fun


----------



## hopefuldreamer

Cat lady said:


> So...hello! I'm new and I'm so confused , everything seems so complicated


Same here.I don't even know what I'm doing :frustrating:


----------



## Boricua

Hi. I would like a Buddy.


----------



## Fluffybunny728

Ayy who wants to be my buddy lol


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

Unfortunately, it appears this system has long ago been abandoned for one that is more lucrative; surely, you will all be redirected soon enough.

And perhaps when the overlords remember us underlings: they might lock this thread to avoid the further spread of false hope.


----------



## TheENFJPaladin

Hey, so I just signed up like an hour ago and this popped up. Is it too late to ask for a buddy? If it is not, can I please have one? I have never seen this type of system before with the buddies. It is very interesting!


----------



## YXZ

gimme a buddy :tongue:


----------



## creovitamea

Me too, I want a buddy!


----------



## Frenzy

Did somebody say "buddy"? I'm in!


----------



## OneTimeMan

I would like a wise buddy not just for getting to know this forum but also the world beyond it.


----------



## Vidalia

I would like a buddy too!


----------



## Azi

Hello...I'd like a buddy too, please. This is my first post here.
Wishing everyone a peaceful and happy day! :brocoli:


----------



## maiL

Hello
Are you all out of buddies? Or do you have some left? 
I would like one just to ask what's rolling around here, how stuff works and etc.


----------



## aus2020

Mod reporting for duty!

If there's a shortage of buddies, I can do some interim buddying and I can also answer any questions that you have. You can send me a request via pm.


----------



## The Impossible Girl

I guess having a buddy wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## Saerione

Looking for a buddy.


----------



## darcstar3

hey =P


----------



## darcstar3

i dont think this thread has been properly functioning for a while

i cant promise to be a "buddy", but if you need any help, feel free to message me ^.^


----------



## Gnossienne

I would like a buddy


----------

